# Where do I find this stuff



## Lovincichlids (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok... these may seem like silly questions, but where can I find driftwood? What about the large rocks that many of you have in your aquariums?

I would like to add these items to my new tank, but am new to these types of decorations and setups.

Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Driftwood can be found at most pet stores. Some retrieve it from outdoors, but there's some risk in that.

A good source for rocks is a landscape supply yard. You can get them pretty cheap and they usually have a pretty good selection.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We get Mopani driftwood from our local fish store. It sinks all by itself.

If it's warm where you are, get a big muck bucket, and soak the driftwood for a week or two, changing the water every couple days or so. This will help leech the tannins (which will turn the water yellow) out of the wood before you put it in your tank.

It's gotten cold here, so I've got a spare tank that I'm using to "process"driftwood inside.

-Ryan


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I got my mopani wood off ebay


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

There are nice rocks all over CO. I got a bunch off the side of the road on the western slope. Just make sure you don't take any from state or national parks or reserves. Oh, and make sure you power wash all of the moss and lichen off. If you don't, white fuzzy fungus will grow over the lichen.


----------



## Lovincichlids (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you! I will be looking into all of these options now! I'm excited!

P.S. It's not warm here... (it is this week, but I think that's it) so I'll have to put the driftwood into my old 29 gallon once I move the fish to the 75.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Colorado is an excellent area for collecting. You're not going to find holeyrock.... but there's lot's of other very cool stuff that you can use. Look along some of the streams for driftwood. Just make sure it's well aged & you should be all right.

Keeping in mind that my tanks are set up more for breeding/fry collecting (not for show); everything in this tank was 'stolen' from Colo. :roll: --including the sand substrate! It's just about my FAV sub. Smaller than gravel/larger & heavier than powdery-fine-ruin-your-impeller kinda sand :thumb: You can collect substrate in the bends of most streams (on the inner/slower side) which is another place to look for driftwood.










With all those resources around you--just imagine what you could put together for a show tank!
I fell in love with not only all the various 'grains' and colors of the sandstones, but the beautiful colors of some of the tumbled river rock. Even tho I have easy access to all kinds of free holeyrock, I still like to at least add some bits of the Rockies for pizzazz! I think the colors of the rocks make the fish pop even more (as opposed to stealing the show :lol: ). I carried gallons of drinking water in on hikes--and lot's of rocks back out--had to stop every so often and dip an interesting prospect in the stream to see what it'd look like wet. Seems like the red ones really got me the most..... :roll: ....Can't wait to get back to Colorado 8)


----------



## UpandAdam (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow that sand looks awesome nick a! I have always been a little apprehensive about taking sand from river beds here in CO but I think i might give it a shot now.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Go for it--I don't think you'll be disappointed :thumb: I let it dry out completely (in the hot summer sun), then just rinsed the heck out of it. If I had access to it, I wouldn't use anything else.


----------

